# Tentakel Tutorial



## compleXity (30. November 2001)

Hallo ihr Hilfesuchenden. Als ich mal auf der Suche nach einem PS Tutorial für Tentakel war, hab ich keines gefunden. Ok ich weiß hier im Board gibt es zig Theads die sich nur um das Thema drehen, aber welcher Neuling weiß schon, wie z.b das Board funktioniert und vorallem wie man die Suche Funktion benutzt. Deshalb schreib ich heute mal dieses Tutorial. 

Bei Verständnisfragen eine eine PM oder eine Mail und ich helf euch gerne weiter  Nun Denn, lasst uns anfangen.

Erstmal erstellt ihr eine neue Grafik. Die Maße sind dabei nicht wirklich wichtig. Ich hab 800x250 px benutzt. Ihr erstellt direkt mal eine neue Ebene. Die nennt ihr  dann Tentakel. 







Jetzt wählt ihr von euren Werkzeugen das Polygon Lasso aus 





 und zeichnet einen langgezogenen Zylinder. Nun geht ihr auf Beareiten -> Fläche füllen. Ich hab dazu ein dunkles grau genommen. (siehe Bild)


----------



## compleXity (6. Dezember 2001)

*weiter im text*

Soweit so gut. Ihr habt nun euren farbigen Zylinder... Noch nicht sehr dramatisch nicht wahr? Ihr wollt ihn etwas Plastisch haben. Dazu fügt ihr einen Schlagschatten hinzu (Ebene -> Ebenenstil -> Schlagschatten) stellt die Werte ein wie ihr sie haben wollt, da gibt es kein Patentrezept.






Sieht schon besser aus was? Wäre aber doch noch besser wenn der Zylinder plastisch erscheinen würde nicht? Gut dan geh ihr wieder auf die Schaltfläche Ebene -> Ebenenstil -> abgeflachte Kante und Relief.
Dort wählt ihr auch wieder die Werte nach eurem Geschmack aus. Oder ihr benutzt meine, ganz wie ihr wollt  Wichtig ist das ihr den Zylinder deselektiert (STRG + D). Nun dupleziert ihr eure Ebene schnell 3-4 mal. 






Sehr schön sieht das aus nicht? Nur Tentakeln sind bekanntermaßen gebogen. Das macht ihr am besten (am leichtesten ?) über die Schaltfläche: Filter -> Verzerrungsfilter -> Schwingungen. Hier ist nun die Werteauswahl nicht ganz so leicht. Ihr habt da einen ziemlich "mächtigen" Filter vor euch, so dass es etwas schwieriger ist die passenden Werte rauszufinden. Halltet euch im Prinzip an meine Werte. Variiert etwas mit Wellenlänge, da kommt schon etwas brauchbares raus. 






Das selbe macht ihr mit euren ganzen anderen Tentakelarmen (natürlich andere Schwingungswerte). Ihr könnt noch etwas mit der Farbsättigung rumdoktorn, da kriegt man immer schöne Sachen bei raus. Das hier hab ich raus bekommen.






Ich hoffe ich hab euch etwas weiterhelfen können! 
Liebe Grüße euer Complexity


----------

